# Remove Zoysia from Bermuda Lawn



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

I posted in the "Weed ID" thread some photos and a video of a grass present in a few areas of my Bermuda lawn: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=5&start=1320#p129947






Spammage responded saying this is Zoysia: "it's zoysia - a japonica cultivar, probably either Empire or El Toro" and referenced using a combination of Sencor and Tenacity as recommended by Greendoc. I've been searching the forums for the past couple days and found some good info:


*Tenacity*+*TRI-Cor*. 2-3 applications 14-21 days apart. It will brown the Bermuda, but the Zoysia will bleach out and get set back.

1-2 oz *Tenacity* per acre will light up Bermuda and start to kill Zoysia. Does not take much. But, coverage is king. I spray from a calibrated boom 1 gallon per 1000 sq ft.

16 oz per acre *Simazine* 4 oz per acre *Tenacity*. MSO if you have it. Only to be done to grass that is well fertilized and watered. This can also be used to kill Zoysia that has volunteered in a Bermuda lawn.

*Tenacity* + *Sencor*. Tenacity by itself makes Bermuda white. For up to a month. Sencor changes that to a fried brown effect, but that only lasts for a week.

Thoughts? Recommendations on how/when to apply? The problem areas range from 2' x 2' to like 6' x 6' so I also need input on application rates for small areas.

I know Tenacity is not recommended for Bermuda but it appears combining with TriCor will help get acceptable results? Also looked up Simazine and it's a pre-emergent but Greendoc recommended mixing with Tenacity for this purpose?

Should I go ahead and purchase "Tenacity" and "TriCor 75DF Herbicide" (replaces Sencor 75DF)?

It's early March and my lawn will start greening up in April. I want to plan this early so I can apply at the right time and allow bermuda to recover in those specific spots.

I promise to take photos & share the results. I know this is a challenge so I want to contribute in case others have this problem. I've been searching online for a while with limited hits!


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I sprayed my yard with multiple applications of AMS, fluazifop, triclopyr, tenacity, glyphosate, and NIS.

Zoysia and bermuda are both challenging to kill.

My vote, based on this article (which includes info from the Greendoc) https://www.ctahr.hawaii.edu/defrankj/Streaming%20Media/Windows_Media/CPS_2016/slides_CPS_2016.pdf is the sencor and tenacity angle.

Sencor, tenacity, and absolutely with MSO, have a synergistic impact and I believe, it should absolutely smoke the zoysia


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

Movingshrub said:


> I sprayed my yard with multiple applications of AMS, fluazifop, triclopyr, tenacity, glyphosate, and NIS.
> 
> Zoysia and bermuda are both challenging to kill.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input!

Can I use TriCor instead of Sencor due to huge price difference?

Anybody know what rates I should apply? I can spot treat my trouble areas with good coverage with 1/2 gallon to 1 gallon using a standard big box store sprayer. How much of each product would I mix?

Also what surfactant would you recommend?

When should I do it?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Yes you can use Tri Cor Sencor DF is very expensive. I have not noticed a difference in performance between the two products. 
The rate of product used is 4 dry oz per acre of TriCor and 4 oz per acre of Tenacity applied 2 times in mid summer. You surfactant is Methylated Seed Oil. I do not have any good ideas as to a per gallon rate because I always broadcast spray. Part of the effect of the herbicides is through the soil. Zoysia has a growth habit such that it creates a network of underground rhizomes over and above what it displays as top growth. Spot spraying what you think you see may not get the network of rhizomes.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

Greendoc said:


> Yes you can use Tri Cor Sencor DF is very expensive. I have not noticed a difference in performance between the two products.
> The rate of product used is 4 dry oz per acre of TriCor and 4 oz per acre of Tenacity applied 2 times in mid summer. You surfactant is Methylated Seed Oil. I do not have any good ideas as to a per gallon rate because I always broadcast spray. Part of the effect of the herbicides is through the soil. Zoysia has a growth habit such that it creates a network of underground rhizomes over and above what it displays as top growth. Spot spraying what you think you see may not get the network of rhizomes.


I appreciate the feedback!

Is this 100% zoysia based on the video?

Since you said mid summer it looks like I have time to think about this. I hate that this is going to be more of an experiment that may or may not work based on the rhizomes information and difficulty to spot treat small areas.

I still have the option to dig those areas and re-sod, which is not my expertise to be honest but I can research that and it's probably more cost effective!

Any further insights would be appreciated. What would you do?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Third way is to go after the spots of Zoysia with RoundUp and Tenacity. RoundUp by itself is not a sure thing on Zoysia. 
Those are Bermuda sports fields and golf turf. I linked the video because they outline the treatment program you will need to suppress this problem. This is probably a 2-3 year process. But in that time, the Bermuda will take over.


----------



## Crabbychas (Apr 25, 2018)

Glad I found this thread. My neighbor has zoysia that is starting to grow into my lawn along the border pretty severely. Will spraying the tricor+tenacity mix along the border using some sort of shield to prevent overspray negatively effect his lawn since it will get down into the rhizome network?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

It will turn whatever it is connected to white. Tenacity is highly systemic. It also moves in the soil. I suggest some kind of deep physical barrier or else a 12" wide strip of mulch,stone, etc. The Berlin Wall, DMZ, whatever you want to call it. You neighbor might like the idea of your Bermuda staying on your side as well. Most people paid big money for sod.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

Greendoc said:


> Third way is to go after the spots of Zoysia with RoundUp and Tenacity. RoundUp by itself is not a sure thing on Zoysia.
> Those are Bermuda sports fields and golf turf. *I linked the video because they outline the treatment program you will need to suppress this problem.* This is probably a 2-3 year process. But in that time, the Bermuda will take over.


Greendoc - I really appreciate your input. My Bermuda is currently waking up from dormancy and I'm currently planning on treating using Tenacity + TriCor + MSO even if it takes 2-3 years to get rid of the Zoysia. I will fertilize really well this spring to make sure my bermuda is strong & healthy when it's time to tackle this issue in the summer.

In your post you mentioned that you linked my video and you're expecting someone to provide more info on the treatment program... Could you please clarify what kind of additional input should I expect!? I may have to broadcast spray due to limitations of spot treatments and I don't want to severely injure my bermuda lawn!

Photos from a couple weeks ago... It's starting to green up now


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

In my lawn the Zoyzia is easily snuffing out the Bermuda.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

@Greendoc my bermuda is doing well this Spring and I'm getting ready to start the war on zoysia using Tenacity + TriCor + MSO.

I'm currently targeting early June for starting the treatment. What do you think? Any final advice?

Photo from last week pre-mow:


----------



## gkaneko (Dec 11, 2018)

Or switch to zoysia. Bermuda seems easier to kill? hehehe


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Zoysia is a PITA to mow correctly.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> Zoysia is a PITA to mow correctly.


What the what? 

How big will the junk tree get?


----------



## gkaneko (Dec 11, 2018)

Greendoc, what do you think is the best grass for hawaii?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Right now, Tifgrand in the sun, Captiva St Augustine for the shade.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

Greendoc said:


> Right now, Tifgrand in the sun, Captiva St Augustine for the shade.


@Greendoc any additional thoughts on my topic?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Ok. Be sure the lawn is adequately fertilized. The way to optimize the application is to apply, withhold Irrigation for 3-4 days, then water. The brown and white tips formed on the Bermuda should mow off. Repeat application in 21 days.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

Greendoc said:


> Ok. Be sure the lawn is adequately fertilized. The way to optimize the application is to apply, withhold Irrigation for 3-4 days, then water. The brown and white tips formed on the Bermuda should mow off. Repeat application in 21 days.


Thanks! I will post updates and hopefully win this battle. I will start with a small area and make sure I'm not killing my bermuda. Then hopefully a week later if things go well I'll apply across all infested areas.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

All products now in stock and almost ready to start the treatments! I will be using a handheld pump sprayer so need to figure out the application rates first and test in one area before hitting all infested areas. I'll go beyond "spot treatment" but I'm not going to spray my entire lawn as I don't want to take a risk in areas that have no trace of zoysia.

I will come back and post results so stay posted :thumbup:


----------



## bbarker189 (Dec 6, 2019)

@Greendoc I am in Southwest Ohio have a tall fescue lawn being invaded by Zoysia. Will this same method, without SENCOR work? Will applying Tenacity with a Surfactact in late summer (2-3 applications) suppress and possibly kill the Zoysia?

I appreciate anyone's help. New homeowner here trying to clean up my lawn. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

bbarker189 said:


> @Greendoc I am in Southwest Ohio have a tall fescue lawn being invaded by Zoysia. Will this same method, without SENCOR work? Will applying Tenacity with a Surfactact in late summer (2-3 applications) suppress and possibly kill the Zoysia?
> 
> I appreciate anyone's help. New homeowner here trying to clean up my lawn. Thanks in advance.


It will help. Not a 100% kill the first year, but you are definitely hurting the Zoysia. If you can afford it, Tenacity + Ethofumesate(Poa Constrictor) is even better at damaging Zoysia.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

@Awar I just order some tenacity for the Zenith Zoysia areas I have in my backyard.

Any recommendations?

Did The tenacity work for your Bermuda lawn?

Thanks


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

@ENC_Lawn here's my thread from last year where I shared my experience:

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=11517

I used Tenacity with Tricor & MSO. All areas that had Zoysia now have less Zoysia, buy not close to fully getting rid of it yet.

This year the conditions should be more favorable for better success. I sprayed my first app yesterday. Once I start seeing results i will update my journal.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

@Awar Thank you for the info...I just have Tenacity ordered by itself...will that work on ridding the Zoysia or do I need to add the Tricor and MSO?

Also...does it stunt the Bermuda.....discolor the Bermuda...etc?

Thanks


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

ENC_Lawn said:


> @Awar Thank you for the info...I just have Tenacity ordered by itself...will that work on ridding the Zoysia or do I need to add the Tricor and MSO?
> 
> Also...does it stunt the Bermuda.....discolor the Bermuda...etc?
> 
> Thanks


I believe you need the Tricor (or Sencor) with Tenacity to do the trick. MSO is a surfactant so it's there to help the herbicides stick to the foliage.

Yes it discolors the bermuda a little and did a little damage but recovery was fairly fast. Look at the link I provided above and you'll see some photos from last year.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

Awar said:


> ENC_Lawn said:
> 
> 
> > @Awar Thank you for the info...I just have Tenacity ordered by itself...will that work on ridding the Zoysia or do I need to add the Tricor and MSO?
> ...


 :thumbup: Thank you @Awar


----------



## raikoh (5 mo ago)

@Awar what rates did you use for the Tenacity?


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

raikoh said:


> @Awar what rates did you use for the Tenacity?


TRICOR (4 dry oz per acre)
TENACITY (4 fl oz per acre)
MSO (per label)


----------

